# fray arms



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

Is there any place I could buy some balanced arms for a fray car ?


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

SlotPro $25.00 ?, or Wizzard $20.00?


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Fray arms...*

Try Alan Galinko at AG&G... I think he still sells them. I have 4 or 5 he made for me, beautiful. Couldn't tell you how well they work, because I was afraid to try to press them on an arm plate. I think that is a science I haven't mastered yet... Good luck...


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

If You use the RTHO gear press it is easy and press them on straight


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

Dynamic Armatures. These truly are the best - machine balanced, not hand-balanced.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Actually I think that he is now finish balancing by hand he is useing a VERY precise hand balancing method that makes them almost perfect. I have many of RC's arm's and are very happy with them. I had one in my car that I got third with at the 2008 Quarrel


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't have one, but i have friends that have paid the money for Alan's arms and they were very happy. I have Slotpro's arms they were very good (Before i miss quoated, they were $15.00 each, that was last year so they may have gone up?) 
Dynamic's arms have been hit and miss for me and other's. Out of the package there was broken wires that gave the goofy readings on the ohm meter, and where they were cut for the balancing made the comm plate fall off of a couple, But the race club from which they were purchased made good on them, cause they knew RC would make good on them, so really no problem to speak of. 
Now i do my own with the RTHO balancer, and double check on the "Winners Edge" blade style balancer. Still for the time and trouble i would rather buy "off the rack"


----------

